# [S]Neue  Kernel Kernelmodule neu bauen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie kann man automatisch alle Kernelmodule neu bauen lassen wenn der Kernel aktualisiert wurde? Gibt es dazu schon ein Programm?

Also z.B. nvidia Kernelmodul, Virtualbox, vhba etc.

GrußLast edited by Tinitus on Tue Feb 21, 2012 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Oh Wunder, so etwas gibt es schon (wir sind hier ja bei Gentoo..). Das größere Wunder ist der Name:

sys-kernel/module-rebuild

 :Very Happy: 

(Und wunder dich nicht, ich bin grad auf Schostakowitsch...)

----------

## Tinitus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Oh Wunder, so etwas gibt es schon (wir sind hier ja bei Gentoo..). Das größere Wunder ist der Name:
> 
> sys-kernel/module-rebuild
> 
> (Und wunder dich nicht, ich bin grad auf Schostakowitsch...)

 

Mh..Asche auf mein Haupt  :Wink: 

Danke Dir!

----------

## Max Steel

Es gibt inzwischen sogar noch was: emerge @module-rebuild (ist wohl eine Portierung von module-rebuild in Portage ähnlich wie es beim autounmasker der Fall ist.)

Kann sein das das aktuell erst mit VErsion 2.2.0_alpha80 eingebaut wurde.

----------

## LinuxTom

Hier noch ein Geheimtipp:

```
COMMAND=`grep linux-info /var/db/pkg/*/*/INHERITED | sed 's/^\/var\/db\/pkg\//=/g' | sed -e 's/\/INHERITED.*$//g'`

emerge $1 $COMMAND
```

Wenn man alle Pakete neu installieren will, die direkt nach /usr/src/linux/ schauen, ohne eigene Kernelmodule zu installieren.

----------

